# Purple Sheen on Black Clothing - Canon 5D Mark III (Use Faithful not Neutral)



## revup67 (Nov 11, 2012)

(Solved - Solution is below)

This is somewhat disturbing to see this unnatural effect on a pair of black clothes in daylight. This happened on both my subjects that wore black. This same effect occurred across multiple images shot in RAW. Any ideas would be helpful.

Side Note: PS after uploading image here to CR the image has some brightness (so it looks a bid faded) added to it vs. when I toggle back to DPP same time, same screen


----------



## revup67 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Purple Sheen / Shadow on Black Pants - Canon 5D Mark III with 24-105 L*

Update. The RAW was shot in Neutral. I began playing around with the some of the presets and how strange is this..by switching from Neutral to Faithful the purple sheen / hue vanished on the black pants. Thank goodness not the camera but a preset with its flaws. Surprising this was overlooked when creating this so called Neutral preset...won't be using this again.

Photo uploaded with Faithful preset vs. Neutral. - purple sheen gone.


----------



## revup67 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Purple Sheen / Shadow on Black Pants - Canon 5D Mark III with 24-105 L*

Here's a Few more samples and they are labeled as such. I guess whomever put together this preset didn't do a formal test. If the black is that off on here it most be off on all other Neutral RAW's I've captured. Now I know Faithful is the way to go..more accurate.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 12, 2012)

the picture styles only affect jpg images they have no impact on RAW so If you shoot RAW it should not matter


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you using DPP? I see a little more saturation in the with neutral setting, but the blacks look black to me. Maybe its just my eyes.
Unless you are using DPP, the camera settings for faithful or neutral should not be different. They are applied after the image is imported. DPP applies them per the camera setting, but you can change them with the drop down box.


----------



## revup67 (Nov 14, 2012)

HI Wicki..I am sorry but completely disagree with


> the picture styles only affect jpg images they have no impact on RAW so If you shoot RAW it should not matter



Try for yourself, take a shot on your camera in Monochrome RAW. Open in DPP, change the picture style to Neutral or Standard and wallah you have a color version of your shot. Mine were shot all in Neutral, once I opened the RAW in DPP and changed to Faithful the purple casting went away on all black clothing as posted above.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2012)

revup67 said:


> HI Wicki..I am sorry but completely disagree with
> 
> 
> > the picture styles only affect jpg images they have no impact on RAW so If you shoot RAW it should not matter
> ...



His point is that you can change the RAW file in post. All setting the picture style in camera does is set a flag in the metadata - the image data are not affected, which is why you can freely change the picture style later. If you shoot RAW, it doesn't matter. 

Try your experiment with a jpg shot - can you get the color back? That's when it matters...


----------



## revup67 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Mt. Spokane..you wrote


> Are you using DPP? I see a little more saturation in the with neutral setting, but the blacks look black to me. Maybe its just my eyes. Unless you are using DPP, the camera settings for faithful or neutral should not be different. They are applied after the image is imported. DPP applies them per the camera setting, but you can change them with the drop down box.



Hi yes I use DPP latest version. I can choose Neutral or Faithful or Monochrome on the camera as well as I am sure you know. However the shot taken of course is how it is imported (opened in DPP) yet those styles in RAW can be changed on the fly (I am sure you know this as well but for the benefit of others). There must be differences however as there is a reason why they are called Faithful and Neutral or they'd have one name? The difference was very clear and instantaneous once I shifted from Neutral to Faithful in DPP. Try it on your 5D..take a shot of something outside with black cloth in Neutral (in moderate cloudy day type of light if possible), if you do manage to reproduce the purple sheen on your screen in DPP then flip to Faithful and the issue disappears. I can also send you my raw file to experiment if you want though they are 22+ Meg. I also went back and can clearly see the change on any of the photos shot in Neutral when switching to Faithful. Certainly more reds and inaccuracy of the shot taken. Faithful is spot on.


----------



## revup67 (Nov 14, 2012)

> His point is that you can change the RAW file in post. All setting the picture style in camera does is set a flag in the metadata - the image data are not affected, which is why you can freely change the picture style later. If you shoot RAW, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Try your experiment with a jpg shot - can you get the color back? That's when it matters...



Thanks.. I am aware of the metadata in RAW, I guess Wicki wasn't clear or I overlooked his point. In JPG to get that color black would require more effort than flipping back and forth in RAW as I am sure we've surmised. My initial point was there are differences between the two presets and after experimentation I caught that Neutral adding some reddish cast on blacks. Glad it was as easy as choosing a Picture style vs. working all 750 photos as JPGs!


----------

